# Natural Gas Shut Off Locks



## notalent (May 20, 2010)

I'm having a gas line installed to an outdoor grill. There will be a shutoff on the line at the grill. I'm concerned that a kid or vandal might open the gas when I'm away. Is anyone familiar with types of locks that can be placed on the shut off to prevent easy access to the gas for intruders? Are there sites that display lock types?


----------



## The Engineer (May 4, 2010)

There are a couple options you can do.

1. You can put a 2nd valve inside the house before it goes outside 
2. You can get a valve with a locking wing which is a valve with two "wings" on it that have two holes so when the valve is closed the holes line up so you can put a small padlock through the holes. something like model GC275 at this link:
http://www.tristatemeter.com/plug_valves.htm

3. You can get a specialty valve already with a lock and key, something like this:
http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Full_Bore_Lockable_Gas_Ball_Valve_1_2_.html

4. You can use a ball valve and unscrew the handle after each time you use it.


----------



## notalent (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Engineer; very useful info.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You don't mention the type of valve you will be using. There are various types of locking devices out there for many different types of valves used on gas lines. I have, leftover from retiring, devices made for placing on ball valves approved for gas use. These just slip onto the valve, over the handle, and accomidate a padlock. Cost efficient and effective, such as McMaster-Carr item #45075K37. These can also be purchased from local safety materials suppliers. David


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

If you use a quick-disconnect, the flow will automatically stop when the hose is disconnected. Of course, anyone with a wrench could take it off, but that of course could occur also with the other solutions above.

I have such a disconnect on my grill.


----------

